# Exploration groin wound/evacuation



## nabernhardt (Apr 17, 2012)

pt had a hernia repair then was brought back to OR same day for the following. At first I thought 49002 but no. Now thinking 49010 and 10140? If anyone can help me with this please. thanks
Exploration left groin wound with evacuation of old hematoma.
The old incision was utilized and carried down through the old sutures until the hematoma was encountered. The hematoma was then exposed completely and then evacuated from the wound with irrigation as necessary. After completely evacuating the hematoma and irrigating the wound, the wound was inspected and in an attempt to find a bleeding source. A small amount of oozing was seen from near the pubic tubercle and this was the only area that could not be quickly controlled with the electrocautery device. It is uncertain whether this is truly enough to explain this patient's symptoms but I really did not see any other arterial flow, etc. During this procedure, the patient did cough quite dramatically and the previous repair was inspected and found to be intact. The wound was irrigated and the small oozing from near the pubic tubercle was controlled with a Surgicel piece and observation. After completely observing the area to assure adequate hemostasis, the deep tissue was closed with 3-0 Vicryl suture and the skin was closed with running
subcuticular closure of undyed Vicryl followed by skin glue.


----------



## nabernhardt (Apr 22, 2012)

I am now thinking just the 10140. Am I on the right track?
thank you


----------

